# Brown Discharge



## Jada&#039;s Mummy (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi, 

Three weeks ago I had a discharge that had brown blood in it, but only a couple of times. Previous to this I hadn't had intercourse but had an orgasm which caused really bad tightening and a bit of pain after. Everything's been fine since, my husband and I have chosen not to have intercourse after this but again I had an 'o' yesterday, was fine straight afterwards, but about 8 hours later when I wiped there was a brown clot-like thing when I wiped, but not in a discharge as it had been previously. I've had no real pain and no tightening, but when I wiped again this morning I had a brown discharge again. This clot was only small and I seem to trigger something off by having an orgasm, but this is very concerning for me, I miscarried a twin at 16 weeks two yrs ago following a fetal reduction of the other twin 3 weeks before, this is exactly how the miscarriage started, although a PM revealed I had an infection caused by the reduction which then led to the mc.

I have had such a stressful pregnancy this time and don't know if it's my body not being able to carry a baby because of the losses we've suffered before. I've had very detailed scans for a genetic condition, at 12, 14 and 16 weeks where we've been given the all-clear that the baby is perfectly healthy. I was also scanned last week for a heartbeat and fetal movements at my check-in appt, I'm under two hospitals and this hospital had never scanned me. I've also been feeling loads of movement last night and today which is reassuring somewhat.

I would be very grateful of any advice that could be given to me.

Many thanks Sharon.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 

It would be best to just get checked out, to be on the safe side, as although brown discharge is more reassuring than bright red, any loss is abnormal.  You could do with ringing the hospital and letting them know,

let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Jada&#039;s Mummy (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi emilycaitlin, 

Thanks for your advice. I rang my midwife who wasn't at all alarmed and said that if I have anymore they will see me, didn't know whether this was good or not but it put my mind at rest, for now! I have another detailed scan in a week so will mention it to my consultant.

Sharon xx


----------

